# Custom Tag Price?



## SkullDude (May 10, 2008)

Can someone give me some estimates as to what to expect for the per piece cost of woven or a printed custom tag or point me to someone's price list somewhere.

The company I have been talking to won't provide me with some estimates unless I provide them with my custom tag design. I just want to know some estimates so I can determine if it something I want to do before I pay a designer to design me one.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Most sites have prices listed. Here are some sources:

www.bcilabels.com | Clothing Labels | Printed Labels | Custom Woven Labels
The Highest Quality Woven Labels | qualitywovenlabels.com

Ebay is also a good source.


----------



## SkullDude (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Joe.

Do you know if I have the sizes woven onto the label XS, S, M, L, XL, XXL, XXXL, will most of them treat this as 1 label design or 7 different label design?

Thanks Again.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

SkullDude said:


> Thanks Joe.
> 
> Do you know if I have the sizes woven onto the label XS, S, M, L, XL, XXL, XXXL, will most of them treat this as 1 label design or 7 different label design?


Well, it will be more than getting labels all with 1 size, and less than ordering 7 different size labels.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

SkullDude said:


> Thanks Joe.
> 
> Do you know if I have the sizes woven onto the label XS, S, M, L, XL, XXL, XXXL, will most of them treat this as 1 label design or 7 different label design?
> 
> Thanks Again.


Josh,

Most companies charge more for each size. But you can get your labels done with your company logo and then use stock size and care instructions that the label company sells. This will reduce your costs.


----------



## SkullDude (May 10, 2008)

INKSCREENS said:


> Josh,
> 
> Most companies charge more for each size. But you can get your labels done with your company logo and then use stock size and care instructions that the label company sells. This will reduce your costs.


I am printing on American Apparel.

So, if I consider going this route then would there be any added benefit to what you said as compared to just removing the top label and having my company logo label sewn over top of the care/size label that is already in the shirt. Just to keep things simple.

Also do you think this added second label is a relevant noticeable difference to a consumer?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

SkullDude said:


> I am printing on American Apparel.
> 
> So, if I consider going this route then would there be any added benefit to what you said as compared to just removing the top label and having my company logo label sewn over top of the care/size label that is already in the shirt. Just to keep things simple.
> 
> Also do you think this added second label is a relevant noticeable difference to a consumer?


Yes, just removing the top label and replacing it with your own will work. Just have your labels made with the same width and length as the one you are replacing and it will not be a noticeable difference to the consumer.


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

We offer the add for our print on demand shirt fulfillment services clients. (Clients pre-label, we inventory, then we POD as orders come in.) 

While we don't do the activity ourselves, we typically work with PFI Fashions. Google them, and you'll find competitive prices.

Nice folks!


----------

